# Mark 8:33-any ideas?



## justagirl89 (Aug 26, 2006)

So... I've often wondered about this verse.
Mark 8:33: "_Text_, He rebuked Peter..."
I've read Matthew Henry's commentaries (I think they were Henry's, but I don't remeber for sure) and he says that Jesus turned in order to find out whether the rest of His disciples were of the same mind as Peter(i.e., whether they had the same subversive ideas). But that sounds strange to me. What do you think about the motive behind that action? Or maybe we cannot and are not supposed to know? Thanks


----------



## justagirl89 (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, sorry, instead of "Text", there's supposed to be:But when Jesus turned and looked at his disciples...


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> And He began to teach them that the Son of Man must suffer many things, and be rejected by the elders and chief priests and scribes, and be killed, and after three days rise again. He spoke this word openly. Then Peter took Him aside and began to rebuke Him. But when He had turned around and looked at His disciples, He rebuked Peter, saying, "œGet behind Me, Satan! For you are not mindful of the things of God, but the things of men."
> "”Mark 8:31-33


 That was our Lord's very blunt and frank way of reminding us that the works of the flesh have Satanic inspiration at their roots. Peter's desire was rooted in the flesh and selfishness; and it challenged God's will, and the very means by which the Lord planned to effectuate the redemption of His flock. Christ had a mission: "...to save that which is lost" (Luke 19:10). All the way up to our Lord's crucifixion, and after His death, all of his disciples doubted him and betrayed him in some sense, not just Judas. Satan was at the root of this unbelief. But God conquered death through Christ Jesus! He is Risen!

As Christians, we will never be fully free of the desires of the flesh, until our glorification, and resurrection, following death.


----------



## justagirl89 (Aug 26, 2006)

That was not my question. My question was about this particular phrase:WHEN Jesus TURNED AND LOOKED AT HIS DISCIPLES... As for the rest of the verse, I know why He rebuked Peter.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by justagirl89_
> That was not my question. My question was about this particular phrase:WHEN Jesus TURNED AND LOOKED AT HIS DISCIPLES... As for the rest of the verse, I know why He rebuked Peter.



Possibly, Christ wanted to make sure that all the disciples were getting what was going on. The disciples were _learning_. They were yet babes in Christ. All of us say stupid things.

[Edited on 8-26-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2006)

David Brown (JFB Commentary) agrees with Matthew Henry. See Brown's comments on Matt. 16.23:



> But he turned, and said--in the hearing of the rest; for Mark (Mr 8:33) expressly says, "When He had turned about and looked on His disciples, He rebuked Peter"; perceiving that he had but boldly uttered what others felt, and that the check was needed by them also.



John Gill also says on Mark 8.33:



> Ver. 33. But when he had turned about , etc..] Upon Peter, and showed quick resentment at what he said: and looked on his disciples ; he cast his eye toward, them at the same time, and expressed to them the same displeasure in his countenance, they being of the same mind:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2006)

English Annotations (John Ley) on Mark 8.33:



> v. 33 _and looked on his disciples_ ] That they might take notice of his rebuking Peter.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> Possibly, Christ wanted to make sure that all the disciples were getting what was going on. The disciples were _learning_. They were yet babes in Christ. All of us say stupid things.


  Especially me. I say a lot of _stupid things_ I regret.


----------

